# How can I install Dolphin on my Kindle Fire 8.9 HD



## edjoy123 (Jan 2, 2013)

How can I install Dolphin on my Kindle Fire HD. I would like to be able to use the Google Play aps


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Being able to access the Google Play store with your FIre HD involves more than installing the Dolphin browser.  I believe you would have to root your Fire to access the Google Play store.

To install the Dolphin browser, you can go to someplace like 1mobile.com and install it.  You'll have to sideload it; first go to Settings > More > Device > Allow Installation of Applications On/Off and turn it on.

Then, go to 1Mobile and download the Market, then download the browser.  Once the notification indicates that the download is complete, tap on the notification to install.

Betsy


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

My solution was to root my Nexus 4. It's easy to back up .apks to side load on my Fire. It might be an option if you have a different android device.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chatman (Dec 30, 2012)

As Betsy says best route is to use mobile1 site.. as other way is to route the kindle, look for xda developers tapatalk site for all info and files.. just don't brick the device..

I did the mobile1 app and takes care of my needs and gets all therapies I want including Google play 

Sent from my KFHD viaTapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, the site is "1mobile".  Mobile 1 is car oil. 

For more information on playing with the software, the mobileread forums have a whole lot more techie types hanging out. 

Note that "rooting" the Kindle is against the Terms of Service and will likely void your warranty.


----------



## chatman (Dec 30, 2012)

Yea ooops I must have thought one thing but typed another 

Sent from my KFHD viaTapatalk


----------

